# Anfasser in Illustrator CS3



## marcoz (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich teste gerade das neue Illustrator CS3. Eine schöne Variante ist, das ich bei der Änderung eines Pfades mitten am Pfad schieben kann. Seit ich dies getan habe sind die Anker unsichtbar und nur zu sehen wenn ich darüber scrolle. An die Anfasser oder Beziér-Punkte komme ich gar nicht mehr. Aus der Hilfe geht hervor das es über einen Button im Submenu des Direktauswhlwerkzeugs ein und ausschaltbar sein sollte. Geht aber leider nicht. Auch bei den Voreinstellungen lässt sich nichts verstellen das ich wieder an die Anfasser komme. Hat mein Illustrator schon einen Bug oder gibt es sonst noch eine Möglichkeit die Anker wieder sichtbar zu machen. Vielleicht kennt ja schon jemand das Problem?


----------



## OMAN_one (8. Oktober 2007)

Ansicht -> Begrenzung Einblenden oder einmal Strg+H drücken


----------



## marcoz (8. Oktober 2007)

Oje, so einfach. Jetzt wird es mir bewußt. Ich wollte über diesen shortcut bestimmt Hilfslinien ein oder ausblenden. Klappt auf jeden Dall. Vielen Dank!


----------

